# The WCA "Example Solve" Game!



## Cuber987 (Dec 9, 2022)

So, this is how it works:
It's like any of the "example solve" game threads, but you post a scramble and say the event. So I'll say: 
3x3 cube: 
F L2 B2 L2 F B2 U' D2 F U2 D' L2 D' R' B' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' U L F2

The next person solves it and posts a scramble for any WCA event. Have fun!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 9, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> F L2 B2 L2 F B2 U' D2 F U2 D' L2 D' R' B' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' U L F2


y R D R' B2 D F' D // CROSS
L' U2 L U' L' U L // P1
d' R' U' R // P2
U' L' U L U F' U2 F //P3
L' U2 L d' L U L' // P4
F R U R' U' R U R' U' R U R' U' F' // CLL
U M U M2 d' R U R S' R' U' R' U2 // ELL

next: 3Fw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw Bw 3Fw Rw 3Bw2 Rw2 B' 3Dw Rw2 F B' 3Bw2 3Lw Lw R2 D2 B2 U 3Dw2 R F' Rw' Lw U F 3Lw' Fw2 D2 Rw U2 3Uw' Bw 3Uw Lw2 3Lw2 Uw2 3Uw R' 3Dw' 3Lw2 R' Bw L 3Lw 3Fw 3Uw2 F' 3Dw U' D Uw2 3Lw Uw 3Rw F' Bw 3Uw2 F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Rw Lw Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' Rw B' 3Lw2 3Fw2 Dw' D2 L' Lw 3Dw' 3Bw 3Rw Dw F' 3Dw' Rw2 B2 F2 3Uw' F' Uw U' 3Uw' F B2 Fw Bw U' 3Rw

7x7x7


----------



## Megaminx lover (Dec 12, 2022)

Hey I wanted to make a 7x7 recon thread...


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 12, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> y R D R' B2 D F' D // CROSS
> L' U2 L U' L' U L // P1
> d' R' U' R // P2
> U' L' U L U F' U2 F //P3
> ...


I found something nice on the inverse scramble:
^(3Fw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw Bw 3Fw Rw 3Bw2 Rw2 B' 3Dw Rw2 F B' 3Bw2 3Lw Lw R2 D2 B2 U 3Dw2 R F' Rw' Lw U F 3Lw' Fw2 D2 Rw U2 3Uw' Bw 3Uw Lw2 3Lw2 Uw2 3Uw R' 3Dw' 3Lw2 R' Bw L 3Lw 3Fw 3Uw2 F' 3Dw U' D Uw2 3Lw Uw 3Rw F' Bw 3Uw2 F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Rw Lw Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' Rw B' 3Lw2 3Fw2 Dw' D2 L' Lw 3Dw' 3Bw 3Rw Dw F' 3Dw' Rw2 B2 F2 3Uw' F' Uw U' 3Uw' F B2 Fw Bw U' 3Rw)


Next:
(-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)

Sq1


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 12, 2022)

guys this thread is a shame, if you can't post an actual example solve of any wca event, what's the purpose of it?

then rename it to something else


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 13, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> guys this thread is a shame, if you can't post an actual example solve of any wca event, what's the purpose of it?
> 
> then rename it to something else


You actually expected someone to solve it? We can maybe change the rules: you can only choose 2x3, 3x3, 4x4, 3x3 OH, 3BLD, pyra, skewb, clock, maybe FMC


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> So, this is how it works:
> It's like any of the "example solve" game threads, but you post a scramble and say the event. So I'll say:
> 3x3 cube:
> F L2 B2 L2 F B2 U' D2 F U2 D' L2 D' R' B' F2 R2 F' L2 F2 U2 B' U L F2
> ...


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

So idk if you know this but if some rule turns out to be impractical you can CHANGE it, which is obviously mind-blowing and flabbergasting but the original rule is not the ultimate supremacy above anything.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> So idk if you know this but if some rule turns out to be impractical you can CHANGE it, which is obviously mind-blowing and flabbergasting but the original rule is not the ultimate supremacy above anything.


ok let's play the floor is lava, but you can touch the floor, because I decided that the only rule of the game is dumb


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> ok let's play the floor is lava, but you can touch the floor, because I decided that the only rule of the game is dumb


Well deciding that that only rule of the game is dumb isn't supported by any logical argumentation, while i think it is fairly logical this thread will die out if 7x7 example solves are necessary. I actually gave a good reason you in your example didn't. But let's not argue about this, if you want that 7x7 example solve, go ahead and do one yourself as that's the only way in which i see you getting one.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Well deciding that that only rule of the game is dumb isn't supported by any logical argumentation, while i think it is fairly logical this thread will die out if 7x7 example solves are necessary. I actually gave a good reason you in your example didn't. But let's not argue about this, if you want that 7x7 example solve, go ahead and do one yourself as that's the only way in which i see you getting one.


I'm saying that you are breaking the only rule of the thread. And you're not even the OP


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I'm saying that you are breaking the only rule of the thread. And you're not even the OP


Yes. Thats why i said 'maybe we can change the rules' and not 'from now on the rules will be so and so'.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 16, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> Yes. Thats why i said 'maybe we can change the rules' and not 'from now on the rules will be so and so'.


Stop making stupid arguments. The rule is ANY event. If you don't want to do 7x7, fine. Don't do it. Nobody is being forced to do example solves. If this thread becomes unpopular because some people are giving 7x7 scrambles, so be it. There are plenty of other example solve threads. I think this is a very neat one. 

The rule isn't "Any WCA event except for the ones I don't like".

You can check out my new thread if you disagree


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 16, 2022)

DuckubingCuber347 said:


> Stop making stupid arguments. The rule is ANY event. If you don't want to do 7x7, fine. Don't do it. Nobody is being forced to do example solves. If this thread becomes unpopular because some people are giving 7x7 scrambles, so be it. There are plenty of other example solve threads. I think this is a very neat one.
> 
> The rule isn't "Any WCA event except for the ones I don't like".
> 
> You can check out my new thread if you disagree


I never said i don't like 7x7, it just takes so long that the thread will probably die out. Im trying to prevent that. But it's okay, I'll stop.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 18, 2022)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> next: 3Fw2 B2 Lw2 Rw' U2 Lw Bw 3Fw Rw 3Bw2 Rw2 B' 3Dw Rw2 F B' 3Bw2 3Lw Lw R2 D2 B2 U 3Dw2 R F' Rw' Lw U F 3Lw' Fw2 D2 Rw U2 3Uw' Bw 3Uw Lw2 3Lw2 Uw2 3Uw R' 3Dw' 3Lw2 R' Bw L 3Lw 3Fw 3Uw2 F' 3Dw U' D Uw2 3Lw Uw 3Rw F' Bw 3Uw2 F' 3Fw2 3Uw2 Bw' 3Rw Lw Bw2 Fw2 Uw2 3Rw' Rw B' 3Lw2 3Fw2 Dw' D2 L' Lw 3Dw' 3Bw 3Rw Dw F' 3Dw' Rw2 B2 F2 3Uw' F' Uw U' 3Uw' F B2 Fw Bw U' 3Rw


Gotchu fam <3

Uw' U' Bw' 3Bw2 Fw 3Fw' 3Lw' Lw R' F Uw' 4Uw L2 Uw 3Uw' Lw' R' Uw' 3Dw F2 3Uw 4Uw' 5Uw Rw2 F' Rw' D Rw' 4Rw F Rw 4Rw' B' Uw2 Lw 3Lw' //White center
z2 U 3Rw U' 3Rw' F2 Rw U Rw' U Rw U' Rw' Uw U' Rw' F' Rw R' F 3Uw' 4Uw Rw' F2 Rw L' F' Uw' 4Uw B2 Dw B Uw 3Uw' y' U' Lw 3Rw' F2 3Rw Lw' Uw' 3Uw y' 3Uw 4Uw' Fw R2 Fw' Dw' U Rw U2 Rw' y' Uw Dw 3Uw' 3Dw F2 3Uw 4Uw' y U2 Rw' 3Rw U2 Rw 3Rw' //Yellow center
L Uw2 Dw z D y2 F' 3Rw' Lw F' Rw' 3Lw2 U2 3Lw2 F Lw' U' Rw2 3Rw2 F' 3Rw' F 3Rw B' Lw2 F 3Lw F' Lw 3Lw' F' 3Lw Rw U' Rw' y2 F 3Rw U' 3Rw' U' Lw' U' Lw U' F' 3Rw' 4Rw U Rw2 3Rw 4Rw' //Blue center
x' F 3Rw U2 3Rw' x F 3Rw' F' 3Rw U' Lw F Lw' x' U' Lw' U2 Lw x F2 Rw U2 Rw' F2 Rw' 3Rw Rw U' 3Rw' x' Rw 3Rw' F2 Rw' 3Rw F' 3Rw F2 3Rw' 3Lw' F 3Lw Lw2 D Lw' D2 F Lw' F' Rw U2 Rw' x Rw' F Rw F2 Rw' F Rw2 3Rw' U2 Rw' 3Rw F' U Rw 3Rw' 4Rw 5Rw' F Rw' 3Rw 4Rw' 5Rw x' U2 Rw' 3Rw U2 Rw 3Rw' x F' 3Lw' U2 3Lw F Lw' U 3Lw F Lw 3Lw' F Lw' 3Lw F2 Lw 3Lw' Rw' F' Rw F' Rw 3Rw' F' Rw' 3Rw F Rw' F2 Rw F Rw 3Rw' F' Rw' 3Rw F' Rw 3Rw' F2 Rw' 3Rw F' 3Rw 3Lw' F2 3Rw' 3Lw F' Lw 3Lw' U2 Lw' 3Lw F Rw 3Rw' F' Lw F Rw' 3Rw F' Lw' //L2C
z' F' L F' L' R Uw2 R U' R' Uw 3Uw' U R U' R' 4Uw 5Uw' y R U2 R' Uw2 4Uw2 L' U' L Uw' 3Uw z2 F' U' F Uw 3Uw' y R U2 R' F' L F L' 3Uw' F U' F' 4Uw 5Uw' R U' R' L' U L Uw' F U F' 3Uw 4Uw' z2 F' U F Uw L' U L Uw' y R U' R' 3Uw' U' L' U L 5Uw z2 F U' F' 3Uw 4Uw' R U' R' Uw R U' R' 4Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw' 4Uw2 5Uw2 R U2 R' z2 U2 L' U L Uw 4Uw' F U' F' Uw 3Uw' R U2 R' 3Uw' U2 L' U L 4Uw U R U' R' 4Uw' 5Uw L' U' L Uw 3Uw' 4Uw2 5Uw' Dw 3Dw' y' R U R' F R' F' R Dw 3Dw Dw2 y R U R' F R' F' R Uw R U R' F R' F' R Uw' y2 R' U R2 U' R' Dw' 3Dw R U R' F R' F' R 3Uw 4Uw' U' R U R' 3Uw' 5Uw Dw R U R' F R' F' R Dw' y' 3Uw R U R' F R' F' R 3Uw' y Uw' R U R' F R' F' R Uw z' 3r2 B2 U2 3l U2 3r' U2 3r U2 F2 3r F2 3l' B2 3r2 Rw2 B2 U2 Lw U2 Rw' U2 Rw U2 F2 Rw F2 Lw' B2 Rw2 //Edges
z F2 B U' R B' D' //Cross
U L' R U' R' L// F2L 1
y' R U' R' L U' L' U y // F2L 2
L' U2 L2 U L' //F2L 3
6Dw R U' R' U R U R'// F2L 4
F R U R' U' F' //OLL
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'//PLL

Cubedb link

I never want anyone to go through this pain again

Next: 4x4, D' U L' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 L D2 U2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 B' Fw' F L2 Rw' B2 Fw' F D2 U B Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 F2 R2 Uw' Fw F' D R D U L D' U L2 Rw U2


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 18, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Next: 4x4, D' U L' Fw' Rw' Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 L D2 U2 Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 B' Fw' F L2 Rw' B2 Fw' F D2 U B Fw2 Uw2 L Fw2 F2 R2 Uw' Fw F' D R D U L D' U L2 Rw U2


139 STM (OLL Parity)

y2 // Inspection

B u' l U r2 // Yellow center
f' U' f B u2 U l' U2 l // White center

z' 3r' U' r' F // White-green
U2 2L U' // White-red
L' F r2 D // White-blue

F L' U' r' // Orange center
L2 D' l2 U' 2L2 U2 L' B l U2 2L' // Green center
3r2 r U r' 2L' U2 2L // Red and blue centers

z' F U' F' u' F' U F u // WO, YO
L u L U' L' R' U2 R u' // YG, GR
R' U R u F U' F' u' // GO, RB, OB

U' R U' R' U2 R U' R' y D' L' U L2 U' L' R U' R' y U' L U L' U2 3r U2 3r' // F2L-1
y' U R' U2 R U' R' U R // F2L 4
r' U2 l F2 l' F2 r2 U2 r U2 r' U2 F2 r2 F2 // OLL parity
U 3r U m U R' U' 3r U' 3r' // OLL
U' m2 U m U2 m' U m2 U' // PLL

ACN



Jorian Meeuse said:


> Next:
> (-5,-3)/ (3,0)/ (-4,-1)/ (3,0)/ (-3,0)/ (-3,-2)/ (-3,0)/ (3,0)/ (-5,-1)/ (-4,-3)/ (0,-4)/ (0,-5)
> 
> Sq1


Link to scramble on CubeDB


----------



## Cuber Score (Dec 20, 2022)

A friend showed me this thread, and my beginner brain died reading it, but I solved one of the scrambles above, so, next, and here's something a bit more beginner-friendly :

3x3:
F L' U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F R D L' F2 D'


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 20, 2022)

Cuber Score said:


> 3x3:
> F L' U2 R' U2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 B2 U2 B' R2 F R D L' F2 D'


F D R' D F R D' F D' // cross
y' U' L' U2 L y' R U2 R2 U R U2 F' U F // terrible first pair
y2 M F2 M' // second pair
U2 R U' R' // third pair
U2 R' U2 R U2 R' U' R // fourth pair
R U2 R2 U' R2 U' R2 U2 R // OLL
U' M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U' // PLL and AUF

Reconstruction

Next: 
R F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R F

2x2 (if you want a challenge you can do 2x2 FMC!)


----------



## Jorian Meeuse (Dec 20, 2022)

Cuber987 said:


> Next:
> R F2 R' U2 R2 U' F2 R F
> 
> 2x2 (if you want a challenge you can do 2x2 FMC!)


After playing around with it I found this:
y' z U' R' B2 U' R2 U2 R' F2 R' (9 moves)
But when I started rewriting it so that it had no rotation at the start and only R, U, F moves, it appeared to be the inverse of the scramble. I think you should also add R' U' F at the end and start of the scrambling sequence for 2x2 FMC to make sure the scramble doesn't give away the best solution (idk if this was the best solution but i think it is)

My speed solution for this would be:
y' z U2 R' U2 L F' L' F L F' L2 U' L U L' U L

next: 3BLD:
B' U2 B D2 R2 F' R2 F D2 L2 U2 F' L' D L R' U R B D' Rw Uw2


----------



## Cuber987 (Dec 20, 2022)

Jorian Meeuse said:


> I think you should also add R' U' F at the end and start of the scrambling sequence for 2x2 FMC to make sure the scramble doesn't give away the best solution



Will do next time!


----------

